
Do you have loud angry opinions about AWS? Me too; I built a snarky survey - QuinnyPig
http://lastyearinaws.com
======
QuinnyPig
For context, this was sent to readers of my sarcastic / informative weekly
newsletter, Last Week in AWS
([https://lastweekinaws.com](https://lastweekinaws.com)).

